# FCN - Falcon Minerals



## tech/a (10 May 2005)

Bought some of these on Director buying which has been pretty heavy.
Tight stop at .345c any opinions.

Its not one which fits with my mechanical trading methodology so is a risky(by my standards) discretionary trade.


----------



## wayneL (10 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> discretionary trade?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!




....marking this on my calendar! hehehe


----------



## DTM (10 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Bought some of these on Director buying which has been pretty heavy.
> Tight stop at .345c any opinions.
> 
> Its not one which fits with my mechanical trading methodology so is a risky(by my standards) discretionary trade.





 

FCN has been on my radar for the last few months as a potential pick for the tipping comp.  I think it has a more upside potential than downside.


----------



## GreatPig (10 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

My trading system hasn't marked it as a buy yet (based on yesterday's close), but from looking at the chart, if it goes up again today I think it will be very close to being signalled.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (10 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Hahaha Wayne.

Uncharted water---------


----------



## brerwallabi (10 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

This went from nought to a $1.45 faster then a ferrari then the brakes went on and it got slammed in reverse.
Know a couple of people who copped a big loss on this including me bought 70cps last year sold in march this year at 63cps glad I did. It might not go anywhere for years.

Trivia question AC - DC recorded this song, can you fill in the gaps
D_R_Y  D_E_S  
The above question is a pure trivia question and bears no relationship to any any ASX stock.


----------



## wayneL (11 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Trivia question AC - DC recorded this song, can you fill in the gaps
> D_R_Y  D_E_S
> The above question is a pure trivia question and bears no relationship to any any ASX stock.




At the risk of exposing a misspent youth.... DIRTY DEEDS (done dirt cheap)


----------



## brerwallabi (12 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Nice call Tech, hope I didnt put you off. GRRR never be put off buying something just because because you lost money on it before.


----------



## tech/a (13 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

No Id bought them---- and still have them---- sticking to plan "A".


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Just an update for Wayne--re discretionary trade.

Was a nice run sold on reversal below open at 47c today.

Decided to have a trade with PSD to stretch my discretionary good fortune at 80c


----------



## tech/a (17 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Though there maybe some interest.


----------



## GreatPig (18 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*



			
				tech/a said:
			
		

> Was a nice run sold on reversal below open at 47c today.
> 
> Decided to have a trade with PSD to stretch my discretionary good fortune at 80c



Sold out of PSD today at 79.5c, giving me a 15% gain over the 6 days I held it. Currently at 75.5c.

Didn't get out of FCN quick enough though, showing a loss after yesterday's close but managing to sell out today at around break-even.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (18 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

GP

Looks like my PSD trade is looking sick.
FCN update


----------



## GreatPig (18 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Tech/a

If you want "looking sick", I got hit with this 

Bought in yesterday after deciding it looked like it was heading up from a nice rounded bottom, and was too busy today watching PSD and FCN to notice it dropping (in between moments of working, that is ).

A rebound tomorrow would be nice...

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tech/a (19 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

FCN remains flat.

Interesting tussel for a short term accumulation if it breaks to the up side (Think this is unlikely due to the wide ranges) or distribution (All those buyers  who got caught and stayed caught above 90c who want to quit their losses need to be shaken out first before FCN can make excellent gains.

This is why we see 3 steps forward and 2 steps back.
3 steps forward and 4 back mean the sellers are winners.
Currently the plan stays as noted until a break either way.


----------



## tech/a (20 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

---


----------



## skin (21 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

I have found this thread to be a great educational tool - nothing like the relevance to the trade in today's terms to understand and follow - learn the lingo etc.
Thank you


----------



## tech/a (21 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Thanks *SKIN* glad that your getting something from it.


----------



## GreatPig (24 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Hey, Tech/a... I hope you're still holding that PSD. Up 16% this morning as I write!

Pity I sold, but then I'm doing pretty well on other things right now 

GP


----------



## tech/a (24 May 2005)

*Re: FCN*

Yes still have 2 "Discretionary" trades going.

PSD and GCL both doing Ok today.


----------



## skin (10 June 2005)

*Re: FCN*

director exercised options, some 600,000 odd - who wouldn't at 20cents - ending 30 June 2005 - nice instant profit.


----------



## Bingo (10 December 2005)

*Re: FCN*

I originally bought at $1.16 and bought more after they fell and now have a large (for me anyway) parcel at an average cost of $0.64. Last week I was in front for a day or so and thought about getting out, but could not stand the thought of them going over $1 again without me.

Can anyone offer a technical update on them. The charts look positive to me but I am not an expert in charting.

I suspect I need to make a decision next week on selling or holding.


----------



## arco (13 February 2006)

Bingo

Chart is about a week old, but I had put this on another 
forum recently as a possible turnaround situation circa 35.5c.
(Bullish Butterfly).
The 4 is part of a EW count.

GTA - arco


----------



## kgee (15 May 2006)

Hi I see that FCN brought out an update on the collurabbie project.I'm having a little trouble deciphering how good these results are I was wondering if anyone within the community could shed some light on the results
cheers


----------



## kgee (22 June 2006)

FCN has been on my watchlist for sometime...one of the directors bought 400000 shares on the 20th.
Ben Sharples had a article in mining news(21st june) about sinosteel approaching several companies in WA...(cbh and jbm).I'm just wondering wether they might have been approached as well...or maybe BHP is due to make a decision on collurabie
will be researching some more


----------



## kgee (4 July 2006)

Today another directors buy's $69000 worth of shares.
JBM as part owner believes FCN is overlooked
BHP to make decision on Coolurrabbie by end of july??


----------



## kgee (20 July 2006)

Anyone care to guess how far this one still has to run?


----------



## dubiousinfo (28 July 2006)

ASX issued a speeding ticket today.

Directors are still buying shares.


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (29 July 2006)

Whats going on here?


I remember this being a previous AUM/Posiedon type rise ages ago, never really followed it


----------



## kgee (31 July 2006)

YOUNG_TRADER said:
			
		

> Whats going on here?
> 
> 
> I remember this being a previous AUM/Posiedon type rise ages ago, never really followed it




Hey YT check out there website,there's a recent broker report that gives you a good run down...but basically with there coollarabbie project they know it's big enough to be viable but BHP are still deciding wether to take it on board themselves...which would mean that the deposit is massive...the good news is that if BHP does take it on you can expext a fast track to production as BHP never experience nearly as much problrms getting matarials and labour together as smaller companies do ie CBH
this is due to them having so much clout with sub contractors ie if the sub contractors don't come to the party bhp will never work with them again- you gotta love big business!!!
Hey by the way did you get time to check out ARH for me?


----------



## hector (24 August 2006)

Heard 2nd-hand (disclaimer) that Fat Prophets forecast if FCN breaks 66cents it should run..
Guess price action has something to do with resuming drilling at original site (Rhodes?) where higher concentration of PGE found. Will it reach $1.48 again? Will it go higher? Would be nice to know!


----------



## Robert_Q (29 May 2007)

I've followed FCN on/off for last two years. It seems to break out for a run to mid-60s every 6 months or so, timed around when new drilling program gets underway. Price has gone from around 0.32 to 0.48 in last couple of weeks. Fallen back to about 0.41 now.

The latest update from Fat Prophets says may run if it sustains price over 0.40 , may be one to watch.

Anyone follow FCN in detail or have any thoughts on this stock?


----------



## kgee (29 May 2007)

I know fat prophets are confident about this one on the back of bhp doing an extensivive drilling programme and feel confident that if bhp don't pick it up jubillee will. mind you FProphets backed BMO till the death,minnd you they got MTN right too my endless frustration and maybe some others??


----------



## Robert_Q (6 June 2007)

Looks like FCN is having a run. Good volume today upto 50 cents. 

This has a history of running up to mid-60's and it may do it again. I think a new drilling program must be coming up soon.

Anyone heard of any drilling to come?


----------



## moneymajix (8 August 2007)

41c


Just checked out the website.

http://www.falconminerals.com.au/corporate/profile.phtml

They certainly have a lot of projects. What are the chances of one of them coming good?


----------



## moses (29 October 2007)

FCN has broken out today on volume and SP with no news, currently up 35%. The SMA chart is also positive.


----------



## burglar (31 May 2012)

moneymajix said:


> ... They certainly have a lot of projects. What are the chances of one of them coming good?




It's a few years on.
I currently hold a few!


----------



## burglar (5 June 2012)

"Lucky Squid Gold Prospect"

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120605/pdf/426nv7577r70wf.pdf


----------



## burglar (13 June 2012)

Diamond Drilling Update 2: Lucky Squid

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01305096

Looks promising.


----------



## burglar (17 August 2012)

Me again!

Lucky Squid Drilling Results 

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120817/pdf/4282pm6klvrdqg.pdf


----------



## springhill (17 August 2012)

Hi burglar, there is no doubting the quality of the grades, but they are a long way down. Is this aspect a concern for you?


----------



## burglar (18 August 2012)

springhill said:


> Hi burglar, there is no doubting the quality of the grades, but they are a long way down. Is this aspect a concern for you?




Hi springhill,

Earlier reports were optimistic but the tone of this report is "down in the mouth". (IMO)

A very dissappointing report, low grades and small intercepts,
as well as the depth problem you are mentioning now.

Mercifully my holding is small, commiseration to all holders.


----------



## burglar (14 November 2013)

burglar said:


> Hi springhill,
> 
> Earlier reports were optimistic but the tone of this report is "down in the mouth". (IMO)
> 
> ...




I think they have bottomed!

Leading the stock tipping comp, I gotta be happy with that!


----------



## burglar (20 January 2014)

burglar said:


> I think they have bottomed!
> 
> Leading the stock tipping comp, I gotta be happy with that!




Today, while I was having a nanna nap!!

    FCN
Last        $0.026

Change   $0.014 (116.67%)





Is it time to say something immature? ... 


toot toot!! :


----------



## burglar (7 February 2014)

burglar said:


> ... Is it time to say something immature? ...




"Fly, my pretties!"


----------



## burglar (4 September 2014)

First in the stock tipping competition. Happy!!


----------

